# Looking to purchase a Ariens Pro 926038



## rdefino (Sep 3, 2014)

So I believe I have made my decision on the Pro 926038. 

Could anyone tell me the of any adjustment to do for the control chute? I heard there are tricks or adjustments to make it work better. I heard it can get stuck from time to time.

Anything else I should be aware of. Little nervous dropping $2G on it and being disappointed. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

rdefino said:


> I heard there are tricks or adjustments to make it work better. I heard it can get stuck from time to time.
> 
> Anything else I should be aware of. Little nervous dropping $2G on it and being disappointed.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Yikes, some scary reviews on Arien's site on this one.


----------



## rdefino (Sep 3, 2014)

I know. I'm really having a hard time finding a new snow blower. Seems like Ariens quality really took a nose dive on some of these models. 

I have no idea what to go with.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

If you're willing to spend 2G...Honda..


----------



## pwm (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm in exactly the same situation. I'll be giving my old unit to my son and planning to treat myself to a new blower before next winter. I too have found that Honda and Ariens have been considered to be the best quality,and I like the Ariens pro 28" as well. I like the 14" impeller, and 16" augers, and the 420cc B&S motor, but I'm also concerned with the chute and auto-turn problems. Funny how the reviews on their website can range from horrible to perfect. Just try sorting the reviews by "lowest rating" and you would think that Ariens was selling pure crap. 

Not sure what to make of user reviews. In general, I'm inclined to think that most happy customers are not as likely to post a review of a product or service, as the disgruntled and angry ones and therefore the reviews tend to be overly critical. Just a thought.


----------



## rdefino (Sep 3, 2014)

I just came from my local dealer and he said that they have sold hundreds of these units and have not heard of issue with it. He said you might need to adjust the nut on the cable where it connects at the dash board end, but should be fine. He also said he has never heard of a blown engine on these. 

I think I'm going to buy it. For $99.00 I get another 2yrs warranty on it that comes with preventive maintenance. So I'll have 5yrs on the whole unit and 7yrs on the gear box.

I've looked at o many snowblowers my head is spinning.


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

rdefino said:


> I think I'm going to buy it. For $99.00 I get another 2yrs warranty on it that comes with preventive maintenance. So I'll have 5yrs on the whole unit and 7yrs on the gear box.
> 
> I've looked at o many snowblowers my head is spinning.


I was the same way. Heck mine is ordered now, and I still can't stop looking.

Don't forget about the Ariens 5-Year Warranty Extension Promotion:



> Any Ariens 2 stage snow blower purchased between August 1 and November 15, 2013 will receive a free 5 year warranty!


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

pwm said:


> 'm inclined to think that most happy customers are not as likely to post a review of a product or service, as the disgruntled and angry ones and therefore the reviews tend to be overly critical. Just a thought.


Definitely. Plus, 20 years ago you just complained to your neighbor and told him not to buy what you just bought, now you can tell the world your rant on a whim.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

I think orange is the best color...lol
everyone knows you have an Ariens.


----------



## rdefino (Sep 3, 2014)

loneraider said:


> I think orange is the best color...lol
> everyone knows you have an Ariens.


I just hope the plows see the color...and then see me. LOL


----------

